# [X11] Xorg Fault

## Belliash

Witam,

Mecze sie z xorg-server-1.3.0.0 i nvidiagl. Wlasciwie to na AIGLX tez mam taki problem, wiec wole juz poprostu sterowiki NVidia.

Nie wazne czy uzywam beryla, compiza, czy nic nie uzywam (sam KWin) Xy potrafiaja zamulac a nawe sfaultowac  :Sad: 

O dziwo na XGLu wszystko dziala niemalze iealnie, niemalze, gdyz tez czasem zamuli, ale nigdy nie faultuje!

Co rozumiem poprzez zamulanie: Gdy otworze na arz duza ilosc okien, np. klikne 20x na ikonie konquerora i ma na raz wyswietlic 20 okien, to strasznie go spowalnia. Dzwieku nie przerywa, dysk nie muli, myszka normalnie chodzi, ale kursor myszki sie nie zmienia gdy najade na poszzcegolne elementy okna, nic nie jest na ekranie rysowane, procz ruszajacego sie kursora myszy.

Do tego czasami np. gdy wcisne F12 aby przywolac yakuake lub zminimalizowac go X'y faultuja...

Niestety w dmesgu nie ma zadnych bledow a ja sam nie mam juz zadnych pomyslow. Mialem tak na 1.2.0.0, zaktualizowalem do 1.3.0.0 i nadal to samo  :Sad: 

Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc, gdyz jest to bardzo uciazliwe.

Na koniec chcialbym jeszcze tlko dodac, ze czasami chodzi stabilny jak skala i ciezko go wylozyc, a czasami faultuje doslownie co chwile... Ledwo sie zaloguje, wcisne F12, wpisze emrge --resume, znow wcisne F12 i reset Xow  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zazwyczaj sypie sie, gdy cos kompiluje, emerguje, ... otwiera sie jakis program czy cos... (tzn zazwyczaj faultuje gdy komputer wykonuje jakas czynnosc).

Tym bardziej jest to wkurzajace, jak kompiluje np. glibca i wylozy sie na "generating locales"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dane ktore moga sie przydac:

 *cat /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> # MAKE.CONF made by Morpheouss for Gentoo Linux 2007.0 & GCC 4.2!
> 
> # 19/06/2007
> 
> # Architecture specific
> ...

 

 *cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
>   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"
> 
>   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
> ...

 

 *cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

P.S. Zauwazylem tez ze w KInfoCenter w OpenGL w sekcji Direct Rendering mam 3D Accelerator: UNKNOWN... Nie wiem czy tak ma byc ,ale pamietam ze zawsze tak mialem...

DZIEKI!

----------

## mbar

ustaw najpierw normalny kernel i *flags

"u mnie działa"

----------

## Belliash

przeciez flagi sa normalne!

a kernel jaki ma byc? jaki by nie byl, zawsze to samo...

----------

## unK

Ja bym wywalił tą linijkę z PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS (google nie pokazuje dla tego żadnych sensownych wyników oprócz kilku tematów na tym forum. Jeżeli prawie nikt tego nie używa, to coś musi być na rzeczy)

I wywal z CXXFLAGS -fno-enforce-eh-specs. Tu masz napisane, dlaczego używanie tego to zły pomysł. Wywal jeszcze mtune, march je implikuje. To w sumie tylko zabieg kosmetyczny, ale po co duplikować flagi.

I te -s bym jeszcze wywalił z *flags → https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3316390.html#3316390

----------

## Belliash

1) portage na koncu strippuje flagi... zawsze wszystko dzialalo... szczerze watpie by to byl problem... ale sprawdze to  :Wink: 

2) malo softu jest napisanego w C++, z czego glibc i x'y so napisane w C wiec CXXFLAGS maja sie nijak do tego

3) do CFLAGS widze ze oprocz -mtune nie mozecie sie przyczepic poza -s z ktorym... (pkt 1)  :Wink: 

na prawde uwierzcie mi, ze nie raz pisalem o problemach z Gentoo i zawsze zwalaliscie na flagi a mialem o niebo gorsze i zawsze nie byla to wina flag...

mysle ze Wam poprostu jest wygodniej zwalic na flagi  :Razz: 

a tak na powaznie to ma ktos jakeis konkretne pomysly?

----------

## unK

A sprawdzałeś, czy na safe cflags X'y faultują?

----------

## Belliash

noo niestety:

wrocilem do starego systemu z tymi "niebezpiecznymi" flagami jak tylko 1wszy raz sfaultowaly mi X'y i to nawet bez beryla/compiza na stabilnych flagach...

a mialem wtedy takie:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common -s"

nowa kompilacje usunalem... jak na obydwu sie kaszani to wole swoje risky do ktorego jak zwykle ktosm usi sie doczepic  :Wink: 

jakies jeszcze pomysly?

----------

## Kruk

Skompiluj wszystkie "podejrzane pakiety" (no może prawie:) ) z flagą debug i uruchom każdy z nich z konsoli albo przekieruj do pliku to co wyświetla, wtedy łatwiej zlokalizujesz problem

jak w logach nic się nie dzieje.

Logi nie zawsze wszystko mówią  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Kruk wrote:*   

> Skompiluj wszystkie "podejrzane pakiety" (no może prawie:) ) z flagą debug i uruchom każdy z nich z konsoli albo przekieruj do pliku to co wyświetla, wtedy łatwiej zlokalizujesz problem
> 
> jak w logach nic się nie dzieje.
> 
> Logi nie zawsze wszystko mówią 

 

jak tam tez nic nie ma  :Neutral: 

Ale odkrylem cos...

Faultuje tylko po eselect opengl set nvidia

jak dam eselect opengl set xorg-x11 to przestaje i stabilny jak skala...

Pomysly?  :Smile: 

Moze cos z konfigiem nie tak? kure nie mam juz pomyslow... ktos cos doradzi?

Probowalem posadzic XGLa bo chyba tylko on mi nie faultuje a gry i tak nie gram i DRI nie potrzebuje ale compiza nie moge pod tym odpalic bo ciagle dostaje bialy ekran... ale o tym zaloze juz chyba oddzielny topic i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

